# Apology re Warning



## callmerobbo (Mar 11, 2010)

I apologise for my earlier thread. I was just pointing out to members that several villa owners have been robbed by a management company in Carvoeiro and warning them so they would not become further victims.

I appreciate you do not name&shame but is it possible for those members who are interested to send me a private message for further details?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

callmerobbo said:


> I apologise for my earlier thread. I was just pointing out to members that several villa owners have been robbed by a management company in Carvoeiro and warning them so they would not become further victims.
> 
> I appreciate you do not name&shame but is it possible for those members who are interested to send me a private message for further details?



The problem with naming and shaming is that if its a crime, then its only alleged until it goes to court, if its simply bad service, well that is only considered as hearsay and not factual. Also there have been instances of competitors making claims about other companies in a bid to gain their business and obviously on a forum such as this we have noway of knowing. Of course, if the allegations of a particular company are found to be groundless or simply hearsay, then we as a public forum could be prosecuted!??? Hence its best to not go down that route so we have this no naming or shaming rule in place


Jo xxx


----------



## callmerobbo (Mar 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> The problem with naming and shaming is that if its a crime, then its only alleged until it goes to court, if its simply bad service, well that is only considered as hearsay and not factual. Also there have been instances of competitors making claims about other companies in a bid to gain their business and obviously on a forum such as this we have noway of knowing. Of course, if the allegations of a particular company are found to be groundless or simply hearsay, then we as a public forum could be prosecuted!??? Hence its best to not go down that route so we have this no naming or shaming rule in place
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


A serious crime has been committed by the person/company I cannot mention. The person responsible already has outstanding court orders against them in the UK (public records) and I am simply trying to warn others about their activities so that they can avoid becoming a future victim. 

The person responsible has been afforded many opportunities to refute the claims but remains conspicuous by their absence.


----------

